# Unknown kayak rod



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

G


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I've had a Gladiator Crocodile rod for a few years but its a 8'6'' 2-8kg rod. No idea what I paid though


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

I was looking at a 13' Gladiator Crocodile this morning. Glass rod; solid tip; < 6kg line (or was that <10kg???). Whatever the case, at $129 it seemed a reasonable value rod for tossing metal at Salmon/Tailor off the beach. However, there seems to be little information on the web about Gladiator gear and the Gladiator website is next to useless http://www.gladiatortackle.com.au/

There is no ABN on the site.
The 'About Us' makes an interesting read in that none of the company names mentioned appear to be current with ASIC ... not that this is relevant to the quality or otherwise of their rods.


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

Seems that it may have slipped over the border
Penno


----------

